# Vore RP via. Kik.



## Arbiterofonyx (Jul 7, 2017)

Hello! If you'd like to RP vore over Kik with me, feel free to message me!

Kik: Tsukuyomi96.

I'm looking for a pred, doesn't matter what sex really! Though, I'm really only limited to Soft vore, beyond that, it's free game!


----------

